# Sick pigeon outside window. Please help



## viggy3406 (Mar 8, 2011)

hi,
There is a pigeon sitting outside my kitchen window (i live in an apartment bldg) since last evening. My mom initially tried to shoo it. But all it could do was flutter to the adjoining balcony and then it was back outside the window again.
I havent been able to get up close to the pigeon but my mom noticed that there something wrong with its eye. I tried placing a small bowl of water and a little raw rice, but its been untouched. 

It doesn't move about much. All it does is sit in the same place and once in a while it would move its position. I noticed it was flapping its wings once. I don't know wat exactly is wrong with it.

I'm an animal lover but i have absolutely no experience with birds. If it was a cat or a dog i could have done something. Also, there are no vets nearby and i couldn't afford it even if there was one. I have already prepared a box lined with some newspapers and made a few slits in it. 

Should i approach the bird and get it inside? Please help as i hate to see it like this and i want to do all that i can to help.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Viggy, Thank you very much for trying to help this bird, yes, the first thing that you need to do is to bring the bird inside, and make sure that is in a warm place and safe.

We also need to know where are you located? city or town, state and country.

Do that first and also if you have a camera with you it will help a lot, that way we can see what is the problem beside your description, you will find more help here, he must to be starving but the first thing is to keep him warm and safe inside your house, a box a carrier can work if you don't have a cage.

Keep us update more people will be able to help here.

Ivette


----------



## viggy3406 (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in a town called panvel on the outskirts of Bombay, India. Right now i do not have access to a camera. I 'll do my best to arrange for one and try to get a picture.

I have made a box and stuffed it with some newspapers. I'll try make the box more comfortable.

Will get the bird inside now and keep you updated. Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Viggy and thank you for caring for this little one 
As Ivor said, you need to contain him in a warm safe place. (box, cat/dog carrier, or a cage)
I would put him on a heating pad (set on LOW) with a towel over it for him to sit on. Give a small bowl of water (room temperature to warm (not hot or cold) at least 2-3 inches deep) Add a dash of salt and sugar to the water and mix it in- (Re-hydrating solution). You can also put a little wild bird seed in with him to see if he's interested in it.
Pictures would help to determine age and condition, pictures of poop too 
More people will be along.


----------



## viggy3406 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your replies!

I have managed to get the bird inside. I have kept him in a box and he also has a small towel to sit on. I noticed that he had enough strength in him to flutter around the kitchen when i tried to catch him. I also noticed that he can't fly that well.

He's lost some of his hair under his right eye and on the skin on top of his head can be seen a little. The right eye seems to be fine ( i can only see damage on the skin below). His feet seem fine too but he doesn't move around much. He hasn't pooped yet. I have placed a small bowl of water with the sugar-salt solution as said by Msfreebird. Also i have a bowl with some raw rice in it (its 6am here so no access to any bird seed).

I'll try to get some pictures as soon as i can. I don't have a camera or a camera phone. But i'll try to arrange something. I hope my description of the situation helps.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good work, Viggy ! Can you do this:

Hold the Pigeon and gently wrap her in a towel so only head and neck are exposed (this keeps them from flapping while you try to examine). With one hand, gently hold the head still...with the other hand, gently open her/his beak and look in the mouth and throat.

1) What color is it in there ? Pink ? Grey ?

2) Do you see anything else in the mouth and throat ? Such as white or yellow growths ? Or Mucous ?

What do Feral pigeons eat in your neighborhood ? Bread ? Do you have any bread or lentils ?

Good job so far. Thank you for saving him/her !


----------



## viggy3406 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Good work, Viggy ! Can you do this:
> 
> Hold the Pigeon and gently wrap her in a towel so only head and neck are exposed (this keeps them from flapping while you try to examine). With one hand, gently hold the head still...with the other hand, gently open her/his beak and look in the mouth and throat.
> 
> ...


He's grey in color. There s no mucous or yellow growth in his mouth. 
Generally they feed on grains. 

He seems fine except for the fact that he cant fly properly. I left the box open for a while and he could walk around the room properly. I got the feeling that his wings probably were not strong enough to help him fly higher. 

Even though he didn't eat any of the rice that i kept for him, he did have a bit of the sugar-salt solution. Now he seems restless to get out of the box.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

A couple of photos would really help to find out what might be actually wrong with the pigeon. May be its young, may be its recovering from some attack or disease.

I got a PM from Jaye about this thread and asking about what would be the medicines available in India, but I am not sure on what medicines are required for treating this pigeon.

The pigeon would like wheat grains, mung beans (bengal beans), bajra, ragi, etc. as food.
In case you would be needing antibiotics, Avoxy is an oxytetracycline antibiotic. Enrofloxacin based antibiotic solutions are also available. For vitamins you can use Vita-D or Vimeral and for calcium, Ostovet, Ostocalcium, Cadisol, Ossomin, etc. Calcium along with some antibiotics are said to be avoided and calcium binds the medicine and not facilitating the complete effect of the antibiotic. The medicines and supplements will be available at vet medical stores or shops selling poultry products.


----------



## viggy3406 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

I got a friends friend who is in her final year of veterinary college to check the bird out. She said that the bird was actually exhausted and had a problem staying aflight for long. The salt-sugar water helped a lot. Also, i gave it some wheat and rice grains. By afternoon ( i got the pigeon inside early in the morn at 4) i let the pigeon out of the box. It seemed much better and was happy to walk and flutter all around the room. I finally released it out of the window (after my friend checked it out). After a few minutes it flew away perfectly fine.

I want to thank you all for all the help. I had no previous experience with any bird before. Quite frankly speaking i was sorry to see it go. Thanks again!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news. I wouldn't be surprised if you saw him/her again....once a Pigeon finds a human friend, they tend not to forget...and I personally think they tell others !


----------



## gimelik (May 26, 2014)

Hi,
I also found pigeon like 4 month ago keep treating him, but he doesn't look like his getting better, I keep him in warm room with water and raw rice in water, I think his illness is paramyxovirus, I did what ever they told in the internet but still same result.
And now it's been 3 days his just sitting in same place and doing nothing, even not eating anything or drinking, he is roughly moving, when I touch him he moves little bit.
Im really scared I don't know what to do, I live in Nepal, here vets don't even treat cats, so forget about pigeons, someone please help me, I have whatsapp, viber and line mobile apps this is my number +9779818396385 and my email address [email protected] 
Please help me I am animal lover I will do anything for this pigeon to get better.
Thank you!


----------

